# Chances of getting a job with my qualifications from USA



## mlbrophy (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm moving to Sydney on the 461 Work Permit which is valid for 5 years. I'm eligible through my Kiwi partner. I'm just worried about finding a job. I have the following qualifications. I will be happy with minimum wage as long as its full time. I'm so confused on how to get my certificates assessed.

1. Medical Practice Assistant "Certificate of Completion"
2. Licensed Massage Therapist "Certificate"
3. Administrative Assistant "Certificate"
4. High School Diploma
5. Certified Nursing Assistant

Thanks!


----------



## dreamerman (Nov 21, 2010)

mlbrophy said:


> ....I will be happy with minimum wage as long as its full time...


That's the spirit! Don't think you will have much difficulty in looking for jobs in your chosen profession. You may need to take a course to Aussify your qualification. Health workers are always in demand.


----------



## nepoliandgreat (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you have good qualification for getting a job in medical sector, you can easily get the medical assistant job over here. Do not be panic, apply online or directly to various hospitals I feel good jobs are waiting for you!!!


----------

